# May Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

This month's theme was "Toys Are Us", Golden's with their favorite toys, so vote for your favorite now.



*1. Megora








2. 1stGold13








3. Rob's GRs








4. RYAC








5. coaraujo








6. cgriffin








7. OutWest








8. Claudia M








9. ktkins7








10. Eclipse








11. jealous1








12. NikB8








13. CStrong73








14. turtle66








15. Wenderwoman








16. ArchersMom








17. ShadowGolden








18. goldlover68








19. PiratesAndPups








20. Tosh's Legacy








21. Finn's Fan








22. Otter








23. Sweet Girl 








24. My Ali-bug








25. Rainheart








26. bemyangell









27. Flynn'sMommy








28. fourlakes








29. Max's Dad








30. Reese9








31 elly*








*32.Argos&Reay48*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Voted!

As always, so very hard to pick just one.

Fantastic pictures of everyone's beautiful Golden(s) with their favorite toy!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh, I know, I have no idea who to vote for, they are all great photos


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

1stGold13, great job on this !! Thanks !!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Rob's GRs said:


> 1stGold13, great job on this !! Thanks !!


I second that,-_*great job 1stGold13*_.

Thank you for doing the Monthly Photo Contest.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted?

If not, please take a few minutes to view the GREAT entries for the May Photo Contest and cast your vote. 

*Voting ends Friday, May 30th at 9:13 pm. *


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Just about to vote if I can make my mind up, such great photos!. Thanks to 1stGold13 for taking over.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

How do I vote?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

pb2b said:


> How do I vote?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


All the names are listed at the top with a radio button to check the block, below that is a radio button to submit vote.....or did you mean how to choose just one, a common sentiment, lots of great pictures.:wavey:


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

pb2b said:


> How do I vote?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Unfortunately you will have to vote from some kind of computer/web browser system. The apps do not have a way for the poll for voting to show up. If you are on your phone use your phones web browser to go to this board and then you should see the poll.


----------



## pb2b (Nov 8, 2013)

Rob's GRs said:


> Unfortunately you will have to vote from some kind of computer/web browser system. The apps do not have a way for the poll for voting to show up. If you are on your phone use your phones web browser to go to this board and then you should see the poll.



Thanks. Will do!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Got my vote in. These contests are always so difficult to make a decision.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you Voted?

If you haven't, look through the Great entries of Golden(s) with their Favorite Toy and cast your vote. 

*Voting ends Friday, May 30th at 9:13 p.m.*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Voting ends FRIDAY, MAY 30TH @ 9:13 P.M.*

If you haven't voted already, please look through the Great entries of Golden(s) with their Favorite toy and cast your vote!


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Don't forget to vote everybody, only a couple of days remaining to choose your fave.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted?

If you haven't, *today-Thursday* and* tomorrow-Friday* are the last two days. 

*Voting ends tomorrow-Friday May 30th @ 9:13 PM.*


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Last day to vote for your favorite.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Last minutes to vote


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Congratulations to NikB8, great photo, PM sent.
Thanks to everyone for their submissions and for voting, all the photos were great to see and we are all winners as Golden owners.


----------

